# لقاء مع العضو المهندس سنان يونس نوري



## ابوصـــــالح (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد قبول الاخ الكريم المهندس سنان يونس نوري لدعوتنا اجراء مقابلة معه .. نعلن عن بدا طرح الاسئلة والاستفسارات والحوار مع خبيرنا وزميلنا المهندس سنان
نسأل الله ان يجعل هذه المقابلة نافعه ومفيده للجميع .. فالاخ سنان مع قلة مواضيعه النسبية الى انه امتاز بمواضيع شيقه جدا .. فأسأل الله ان يكتب لهذه المقابلة النجاح .. وبدورنا نشكر الاخ سنان تقبله للدعوة وشاكرين له وقته الثمين الذي سوف يخصصه لهذه المقابلة.

فأدعوا الجميع ببدأ طرح الاسئلة واستثمار وجود المهندس سنان معنا ...
......................
أبدأ الاسئلة بسؤال تعريفي .. 
فضلا لا امرا .. ممكن تفيدنا بمعلومات اكثر تفصيلا عن خبراتك العلمية والمهنية، مع ذكر المفيد من ما لا نعلمه عنك؟ وبذلك يمكن ان نقود المقابلة ونقنن اسألة الزملاء الاعضاء في المجال الذي تمارسه ولديكم خبرة فيه.


----------



## faiqmohmed (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي وزميلي مهندس سنان المحترم
ارجو ان تبين لنا الفرق بين الصناعة الانشائية في العراق وبين البلد الذي تعمل به الان؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخونا الفاضل مهندس سنان 

ونشكر لك استجابتك الكريمة

ونتمنى ان نستفيد جميعنا
من تلك الحوارات القيمة

والتي تعمل على صهر الخبرات العلمية والعملية
بين الاخوة الزملاء
بحيث ينتج لنا جيلا من الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين
يبدأون من حيث انتهى اليه الاخرين

فيبدعون ويضيفون
ويبتكرون ويطورون

كل في مجاله وفي جزئية عمله
وليس بالضرورة ان يحدث تطوير كامل
لكن
نتمنى ان نرى تطويرا جزئيا

من خلال صهر وانتقال الخبرات بعضنا الى بعض

ونشكر اخونا الكريم ابو صالح على فكرته المميزة

ونشكر ايضا ملتقانا الحبيب الذي اتاح لنا مزج الخبرات بيننا​


----------



## ابوسعاد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*يامرحب*

الاخ العزيز مهندس سنان
مرحبا بك معنا على طاولة الاستضافة وقد سبقني الاخوة بالترحيب والسؤال بانتظار ردكم ولعل التأخير سببه خير ومرة اخرى مرحبا وخالص تحياتي


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولاً وقبل كل شيء انا اعتذر من صميم قلبي على تأخري في الرد والبدء بهذه المقابلة التي تشرفت بها من خلال منتدانا الجميل.. ولكن لظروف عملي القاهرة لم أوفق في ان اكون في تواصل خلال الفترة السابقة فأرجو من الجميع قبول اعتذاري وتأسفي..
ولكي اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بي فسوف أقوم بتقديم نفسي بشكل عام شارحاً التخصصات التي اعمل فيها حالياً وما هي طبيعة الأعمال التي اقوم بها من خلال مزاولتي لمهنة الأدارة الهندسية.

اسمي بالكامل سنان يونس نوري، من العراق، وأصلاً من مدينة الموصل (الحدباء)، درست وتخرجت من العراق وتحصلت على البكالوريوس في الهندسة الميكانية من الجامعة المستنصرية سنة 1993 وكان تسلسلي 17 على القسم و31 على الكلية، متزوج ولدي 3 أطفال.
مجال عملي كان في الصيانة الميكانيكية العامة للمصانع مما اهلني للعمل في مجموعة لا بأس بها من المواقع الإنتاجية في العراق ومن ظمنها المعامل البلاستيكية والإنتاجية والتي تعتمد على خطوط الإنتاج المتوازية.
ونتيجة لظروف قاهرة أضطرتني انا وعائلتي للسفر إلى ليبيا وذلك في عام 1999 وأنا مقيم في هذا البلد العزيز والغالي منذ ذلك التاريخ.. وخلال فترة تواجدي في ليبيا تحصلت على مجموعة من الشهادات وخصوصاث في مجال تقنية المعلومات منها دبلوم جامعة كامبردج الدولي في مهارات تقنية المعلومات والرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسب الآلي المعروفة اختصاراً (ICDL) وانا حالياً معتمد من جامعة كامبردج كمدرب متخصص في مجال تقنية المعلومات وكذلك أقوم بإعطاء دورات في مجال الرخصة الدولية ومجموعة لا بأس بها من مجالات الحاسب الآلي.
وفي سنة 2004 ألتحقت بالدراسات العليا في أكاديمية الدراسات العليا بطرابلس واختاريت مجال الإدارة الهندسية، والحمد لله تفوقت وكنت الأول على قسمي ومدرسة العلوم الهندسية بتقدير 3.95 من 4.. وانا شاكر لله كثيراً هذا التفوق الذي اتمنى ان اساعد به يوماً ما بلدي للنهوض من جديد..
عنوان رسالتي هو:
Implementation of Computer Programming in Improving Site Management in Engineering Projects
حاولت فيه أن أجمع بين علمي الغدارة الهندسية وتطبيقاته وعلم الحاسب الآلي وتطبيقاته وقمت باستحداث نظام تقارير مبني على برنامج MS Project2003 لمساعدة المهندسين في مواقع العمل على إعداد التقارير المفصلة بدون جهود كبيرة وبالاعتماد على المعلومات الموجودة في خطة المشروع Plan وسبب اختياري لهذا البرنامج هو اتقاني الجيد له وعملي المستمر عليه في مجال إدارة المشاريع.
وحالياً أنا أعمل مع شركة الدروب المستقيمة المساهمة للإنشاءات، وهو عمل جديد ارتبطت به بعد انتهاء عملي في مجمع أبو كماش للصناعات الكيماوية، وأقوم بالإشراف وإدارة المشروع الأول لهذه الشركة والذي هو عبارة عن إنشاء مجمع سكني يتسع لحوالي 4000 عامل و120 مهندس بجميع مرافقة الحيوية وعلى مساحة تصل إلى 10000 متر مربع. وأشكر الله وأسأله العون لكي أكون عند حسن ظن من أولاني هذه المسؤولية ولأكون عند حسن ظنكم انتم أخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء.

أرجو أن لا تكونوا قد مملتم من هذا الشرح ولكني كنت حريصاً على ان تكونوا في دراية من مجال عملي وتخصصي..

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الزعيم2000 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

كيف نمل ؟...
من وجهة نظرى أن أقرب المهندسين تأهلا فى مجال إدارة المشروعات - بعد المهندس المدنى - هو مهندس الميكانيكا - أسف لتحيزى البارز لمهندسى تخصص مدنى.
و أرجو أن يتطرق النقاش لتلك النقطة ؟ هل إدارة مشروع التشييد أقرب لمهندس المدنى أم أقرب لمهندس الهندسة الصناعية؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بك اخي الكريم مهندس سنان ... فعلا كيف نمل ونحن نرى أحد اخواننا يشرح خبرته ويعرضها للجميع مشاركا بها بالرقي بالمعرفه العامه.

اولا: تفوقك لم يفاجأني ابدا .. فمنذ كتاباتك الاولى وانا اري بين السطور مبدع خلف هذه الكتابات .. فأسأل الله لك التفوق دائما وابدا.

ثانيا: لقد استوقفني كثير عنوان رسالتك .. فيبدوا انه جهد عظيم ورسالة ثرية جدا جدا .. فياريت لو تعطينا مزيدا من التفصيل حولها .. كما اقترح ان يكون التفصيل منقسم على قسمين الاول ان تشرح لنا الخلفية الاكاديمية للبحثة وطرق البحث المتبعه (وهذا سيفيد المهتميد بالجانب الاكاديمي) .. ثم تشرح لنا البرنامج وتطبيقاته مع امثلة عن التقارير والمخرجات الرئيسية للبرنامج ( وهذا يكون نصيب الممارسين) .. ثم اتساءل اذا من الممكن ومن دون اي احراج وضع الرساله في الملتقى لاستخدامها كمرجع.
.............
ثالثا: أشارك الاخ الزعيم في سؤاله حول من أقرب المهندسين تأهلا في مجال ادارة مشاريع التشييد؟ وهل فعلا اختلاف المهندسين من مهندس معماري الى مدني الى ميكانيكي الى...الخ له تأثير كبير في ممارسة ادارة مشاريع التشييد؟


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لو القينا نظرة سريعة وفاحصة على مجمل كتب الإدارة الهندسية لوجدنا أن أغلبها قد تم تأليفه من قبل مهندسين معماريين أو مدنيين، كذلك لو حاولنا أن ننتبع مجمل برامج الإدارة الهندسية لوجدناها موجة نحو المهندسين المعماريين والمدنيين، ومن هنا كان الاحتكار التاريخي لعلم الإدارة الهندسية.
ولكن ومع تقدم وتنوع متطلبات التكنولوجيا والهندسية العالميين أصبح هذا المفهوم غير منصف بحق المبدعين في باقي مجالات الهندسة.
ولو اعطينا مثال بسيط عن مشروع بتروكيمياويات أو مصفاة للنفط أو حفر حقل نفطي للاحظنا أن هذه المشاريع ليش لها علاقة مباشرة بالهندسة المدنية بل على العكس نلاحظ ارتباطها الوثيق بالهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والإلكترونية ومجال الأتمتة وغيرها وينحصر دور المهندس المدني فيها على تشييد المباني الإدارية الملحقة بالمجمع، وهنا لابد أن توقفنا طرق البناء الحديث والذي يعتمد نظام الأبنية الجاهزة والأسقف الجاهزة والتي لا تحتاج إلى متمرس فس مجال الهندسة المعمارية والمدنية لتنفيذها، فبمجرد النظر إلى الخرائط والرسومات المرفقة يصبح بالإمكان التعامل مع هذه الانواع من المباني لعدم حاجتها إلى متطلبات المباني الخرسانية أو الهيكلية.
وإذا تطرقنا إلى وجهة النظر التي تقول بأن المهندس المعماري والمهندس المدني هم الأقدر على بناء وخلق الخطط والجداول الزمنية المطلوبة للتنفيذ فنحن هنا أيضاً نغبن أعداد هائلة من المهندسين في مختلف التخصصات والذين لا يقلون قدرة على بناء هذه الخطط والبرامج الزمنية بمجرد التعرف على التسلسل المنطقي للفعاليات المطلوبة والمدد الزمنية المتوقعة لتنفيذها ومن ثم استخدام مختلف برامج الحاسب لبناء هذه الخطط والجداول الزمنية.
اما فيما يخص باقي تخصصات الإدارة الهندسية، كإدارة المخاطر والجودة والعمليات والتكلفة فكلها تعتمد على تسلسل منطق موحد في أغلب الاحيان يمكن للمهندس الكفوء أن يتتبعها ويصل بالنهاية إلى النتائج التي يتوخاها.
بالنسبة إلى إدارة مشاريع التشييد فأن أشارك أخي الزعيم وأخي أبو صالح الرأي في أن أقرب الناس إلى إدارتها هم المهندس المدني أو المعماري ولكن هذا لا يمنع باقي التخصصات الهندسية من قيادتها إدارياً وليس فنياً وهنا ندخل في حلقة نقاش جديدة لا تعتمد على التخصص بل على القدرة على الإدارة والتوجيه والتنظيم والمراقبة والمعالجة والفحص وإعادة التوجيه واتخاذ القرارات والتعامل مع العقود والمخاطر وتحليلاتها وإدارة الجودة الشاملة والسلامة وغيرها.....
وحالياً وكمثال حيّ وواضح، أقوم بإدارة مشاريع شركة إنشاءات ومقاولات عامة وأنا مهندس ميكانيكي، كذلك أحد ألمع المهندسين في التخطيط والذي كان لي شرف العمل معه كان مهندس ميكانيكي وفي منتصف حياته العملية كان المشرف العام على قطار الأنفاق في روما، وبوينس أيرس (الأرجنتين).
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الزعيم2000 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

> أقرب الناس إلى إدارتها هم المهندس المدني أو المعماري ولكن هذا لا يمنع باقي التخصصات الهندسية من قيادتها إدارياً وليس فنياً وهنا ندخل في حلقة نقاش جديدة لا تعتمد على التخصص بل على القدرة على الإدارة والتوجيه والتنظيم والمراقبة والمعالجة والفحص وإعادة التوجيه واتخاذ القرارات والتعامل مع العقود والمخاطر وتحليلاتها وإدارة الجودة الشاملة والسلامة وغيرها.....



ما شاء الله على الرأى السديد , أشاركك أستاذنا الفاضل الإعتقاد بأن علم إدارة التشييد فيه جانب فنى و جانب أخر إدارى بحت , لذلك مدير المشروع يجب أن يتوفر لديه قدر معين من الجانبين فى المجال الذى يعمل فيه ,
و أرى أيضا أن مهندس المدنى أو المعمارى لا يكون مهندسا مدنيا أو معماريا بعد تخرجه و لكن هى الخبرة و الأحتكاك بجو العمل , فأنا أعول بشكل كبير على الخبرة المكتسبة فى المجال أولا ثم محاولة تطبيق العلم النظرى
أيضا ليس مطلوبا من مدير المشروع أن يكون خبيرا بكل كبيرة و صغيرة فى فنيات عمله و لكن مطلوب منه الدراية الكاملة بمفاتيح الشغل , نعم , مفاتيح الشغل, فنيات بدون فكر إدارى منظم لتحقيق الهدف لا تسمن ولا تغنى من جوع , فكر إدارى بدون معرفة بقدر معين من فنيات العمل أيضا لا تحقق الهدف بالكامل ,
دمتم فى حفظ الله 
و جزى الله أستاذنا سنان عنا كل خير و زاده بسطة فى العلم و الرزق , و جميع إخواننا العراقيين
أمين أمين أمين


----------



## ابوسعاد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*مرحبا وعودة محمودة*

بعد السلام والتحية
يعلم الله انني احبكم جميعا في الله جمعنا الله جميعا اخوة على سرر متقابلين في مستقر رحمته ومناسبة هذا الكلام هو انني وجدت نفسي انشرح جدا عندما وجدت رد اخي سنان فلقد اقلقني عدم رده في الفترة السابقة وشعرت فعلا ان سبب نجاح هذا المنتدى هو روح الاخوة التي تسود بين اعضاءة والتي يبثها وبكل احتراف اخينا المحترم والعزيز ابوصالح وبالرغم من عدم رؤية احدنا للاخر الا ان هذه الروح الجميلة متواجدة وتزداد يوما بعد يوم اسأل الله لها الدوام.
وكم اسعدني ما قرأته عن اخينا الحبيب سنان وعن امكانياته والتي علمناها عنه من قبل ان نلتقي به من خلال مشاركاته الدسمة والمفيدة وسعدت جدا لعدم نسيانه لبلده وانتظاره الفرصة للرقي بها مرة اخرى لتعود عاصمة المنصور والرشيد الى سابق عهدها وانا واثق من ذلك بمشيئة الرحمن فلا ضاع وطن انجب مثل هذا الرجل- ولا نزكي على الله احد-
اخي الحبيب مرحبا مرة اخرى وانا احاول ان اجد سؤالا اسأله ولكنني وجدت ان اخواننا سبقوني بالسؤال 
وفقكم الله جميعا وادام الله هذه الصحبة
اخوكم محمد عبد القادر صقر - ابو سعاد.


----------



## القطري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

م. سنان يونس نوري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> وهنا لابد أن توقفنا طرق البناء الحديث والذي يعتمد نظام الأبنية الجاهزة والأسقف الجاهزة والتي لا تحتاج إلى متمرس فس مجال الهندسة المعمارية والمدنية لتنفيذها، فبمجرد النظر إلى الخرائط والرسومات المرفقة يصبح بالإمكان التعامل مع هذه الانواع من المباني لعدم حاجتها إلى متطلبات المباني الخرسانية أو الهيكلية.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: 

اخي العزيز في البداية اقدم لك التحية والتقدير على الرد على الاعضاء واود ان ابدي تحفظي على كلامك السابق من أن طرق البناء الحديث لاتحتاج الى متمرس ويكفيها اي مهندس اخر غير متخصص. الكلام هذا غير دقيق واستغرب صدوره من شخص مثلك. 

نعم هناك مهندسين في تخصصات اخرى اثبتوا جدراتهم في ادارة المشاريع ليس بسبب ماقلته بل لسبب أن ادارة المشاريع علم اخر لايشترط فيه الخبرة المعمارية ولكن في نفس الوقت فإن وجود المهندس الانشائي او المهندس المعماري جزء من فريق العمل في ادارة المشاريع ويمكن ان يكون مدير المشروع مهندس ميكانيكي او كيميائي.




م. سنان يونس نوري قال:


> وإذا تطرقنا إلى وجهة النظر التي تقول بأن المهندس المعماري والمهندس المدني هم الأقدر على بناء وخلق الخطط والجداول الزمنية المطلوبة للتنفيذ فنحن هنا أيضاً نغبن أعداد هائلة من المهندسين في مختلف التخصصات والذين لا يقلون قدرة على بناء هذه الخطط والبرامج الزمنية بمجرد التعرف على التسلسل المنطقي للفعاليات المطلوبة والمدد الزمنية المتوقعة لتنفيذها ومن ثم استخدام مختلف برامج الحاسب لبناء هذه الخطط والجداول الزمنية.
> اما فيما يخص باقي تخصصات الإدارة الهندسية، كإدارة المخاطر والجودة والعمليات والتكلفة فكلها تعتمد على تسلسل منطق موحد في أغلب الاحيان يمكن للمهندس الكفوء أن يتتبعها ويصل بالنهاية إلى النتائج التي يتوخاها.
> بالنسبة إلى إدارة مشاريع التشييد فأن أشارك أخي الزعيم وأخي أبو صالح الرأي في أن أقرب الناس إلى إدارتها هم المهندس المدني أو المعماري ولكن هذا لا يمنع باقي التخصصات الهندسية من قيادتها إدارياً وليس فنياً وهنا ندخل في حلقة نقاش جديدة لا تعتمد على التخصص بل على القدرة على الإدارة والتوجيه والتنظيم والمراقبة والمعالجة والفحص وإعادة التوجيه واتخاذ القرارات والتعامل مع العقود والمخاطر وتحليلاتها وإدارة الجودة الشاملة والسلامة وغيرها.....



ادارة المشاريع الانشائية جزء منها يعتمد على خبرة مهندس البناء في السوق ومن خلال تعاملة مع شركات المقاولات واسعار مواد البناء في السوق.


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (1 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز القطري
اسف اذا فهم من كلامي انني اقل من مكانة المهندس المدني أو المعماري ولكن ليس هذا ما قصدته بالضبط.. فلو تتبعت كلامي جيداً للاحظت انني لم اقل ان وجوده غير مطلوب بل قلت انه ليس لزاماً أن يكون مدير المشروع من حاملي التخصص المدني أو المعماري.
أما فيما يخص إدارة المشاريع الإنشائية فأنا قد ذكرت أنني من البداية أؤيد رأي زميلنا الزعيم وأبو صالح من أن المهندس المدني أو المعماري هو الأقرب والاجدر على إدارتها.
ومن اجل أن تتأكد من كلامي أخي العزيز سوف اقوم عن قريب بتحميل المشروع الذي أقوم بإدارته بالكامل على شكل خرائط والذي يعتمد العمل فيه على الفعاليات المدنية بنسبة 75% مع العلم أن خلفيتي هي الهندسة الميكانيكية، والحمد لله فقد وفقني الله ووفق فريق العمل المساند لي وإدارتي من سبق الجدول الزمني بمقدار شهر كامل حتى الآن.
أما فيما يتعلق بالجزء الاخير من مداخلتك حول ان إدارة المشاريع الإنشائية جزء منها يعتمد على خبرة مهندس البناء في السوق فهذا صحيح ولكنه لا يمنع باقي التخصصات الهندسية من التعامل معها كون التقدم التكنولوجي في الوقت الحالي يسمح بالاتصال بإعداد كبيرة من الشركات والموردين محليا ودوليا كما يسمح بمقارنة الاسعار حسب اسعار الصرف العالمية في لحظتها وكل ذلك يتم من خلال استخدام الشبكة العنكبوتية بالطريقة الكفوءة والصحيحة.
ولا تنسى عزيزي الاخ القطري انه حالياً يتم العمل بنظام Extranet الخاص بالربط الشبكي العالمي المحدود او المحدد. وسوف اقوم لاحقاً بشرح هذا المضمون وكيفية التعامل معه.
وفقنا ووفقكم الله إلى ما فيه الخير للجميع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
ردود موفقه ومشاركات ونقاش جميل ... بارك الله في علم الجميع

اود ان اطرح سؤال آخر حول ممارسة العمل من قبل مختصين ومهندسين في شركة واحده او ادارة حكومية واحده .. وهنا اذا ما كان الجميع مهتم بإدارة المشاريع والكل يجد في نفسه الكفاءه على ادارة المشاريع في المنظمة .. السؤال هو كيف يكون التعامل الصحيح مع المنافسه الايجابية مع الزملاء .. وكيف تبعد نفسك عن الخوض في منافسات غير شرعية ومنافية للاخلاق في وقت "والله المستعان" تجد ان قلة الالتزام بالاخلاق الحميده لدى البعض قد انتشر، كما انه وللاسف في بعض من الشركات والقطاعات الكبيرة انتشر الفساد الاداري الذي لا يعطي المنصب للكفؤ بل على النقيض يعطى على حسب المحسوبية.
بإختصار اخلاقيات المهنة ووضعها الحالي في ممارسة المهنة اين هي وما هو السبيل للارتقاء بها؟؟


----------



## الزعيم2000 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

> بإختصار اخلاقيات المهنة ووضعها الحالي في ممارسة المهنة اين هي وما هو السبيل للارتقاء بها؟؟



لا يطرح هذا لتساؤل إلا أمثال عقلية أبو صالح 
فى إنتظار سماع أرائكم البناءة فى هذا الموضوع الهام جدا المنسى فى هذه الأيام , فأنا بالفعل فى حاجة لتكوين فكرة عن هذا الموضوع الذى قد يكون الكلام فيه منعدم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

للأسف الشديد فقطاع المقاولات يشمل فى أماكن كثيرة بعض المخالفات والتى يعتبرها البعض نوع من المهارة فى تحقيق المكسب ولو على حساب المواصفات وخاصة" فى بنود التشطيبات معلللا" ذلك بأن هذة البنود لا تؤدى الى أنهيار المبنى 00 أضف الى ذلك تحول بعض شركات المقاولات فى بعض الدول الى شركات حكومية مما يساعد على خلق فئة من العاملين يزيد لديها أحساس اللامبالاة 0
فمن تجربتى الطويلة فى العمل مع مختلف أنواع الشركات ( قطاع عام ، أستثمار أجنبى ، قطاع خاص ، أو كمقاول مستقل ) ففى كل تجربة منهم أذا كنت أنسان ملتزم تخاف من الوقوع فى الحرام ستفاجأ بوجود نماذج كثيرة تخالفك فى هذا المسلك وستتهم بالتعقيد وقد تحارب بأيدى خفية فى سمعتك وعملك
آسف للأطالة عليكم ولكن الموضوع فعلا" يحتاج الى حلول على أعلى مستوى ومما يساعد على ظهور هذة المشاكل دخول فئات غير متخصصة فى مجال المقاولات لمجرد توافر المادة معها وعدم تقدير هذا الصنف من المقاولين لخطورة عدم الألتزام بالمواصفات لذلك فالحل أو جزء من الحل هو تصنيف المقاولين حسب التخصص وبذلك يتم التخلص تدريجبا" من المقاول بتاع كلة
محمود حازم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أستاذنا محمود حازم
أود إضافة ضرورة مناقشة أخلاقيات المهنة أيضا داخل المنظمة أو الشركة الواحدة و سلامة التعامل بين أفرادها , و حرص جميع الأفراد العاملين على الإفادة والإستفادة , و عدم إحتكار العلم مهما كان الثمن للحصول عليه.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز الزعيم أعتقد أن الموضوع ليس أحتكار العلم لأن العلم موجود سواء فى المكتبات أو الأنترنت ولكن المشكلة تتلخص فى : 
1- كما تفضلت فى توضيحك نقول سلامة التعامل بين الأفراد

2- ضعف الهياكل التنظيمية لمعظم الشركات وتداخل المسئوليات بحيث لا تستطيع محاسبة شخص بذاتة عن التقصير ستجد أنك ستتهم معظم من يقومون بالعمل

3- عدم تحديد مسئوليات العاملين بدقة وتجد فى معظم شركات المقاولات ما يسمى الجوكر سواء مهندس أو مشرف تنفيذ وهو يقوم بأدوار كثيرة من تنفيذ ومكتب فنى ومرات يقوم بدور سائق لقدرأيت ذلك بعينى فى أحد البلاد العربية 000 كل ذلك ليتم ضغط مرتبات القوة العاملة وهذا أعتقادخاطىء

4- عدم أدراك معظم أصحاب الشركات الحكمة القائلة ( الألتزام بالمواصفات أقصر طريق للمكسب )

5- كما سبق وأكرر فأن مقياس نجاح العمل فى المقاولات لدى كثير من أصحاب الشركات وليس كلهم كيف تستطيع أن تخالف المواصفات بدون أن يفتضح أمرك 00 ولو بشراء الزمم 

6- هناك هيئات رقابية بدأت بعمل تجربة جميلة جدا" حتى تحقق المعادلة التى تقول أن الشبعان من بيت أبوة لايمكن أن يمد يدة فقامت بأختيار عينة من المهندسين المتفوقين والذين يتمتعون بسيرة حسنة هم و أهلهم وحددت لهم مرتبات و أمتيازات عالية جدا" ووضعتهم تحت الأختبار لفترة كبيرة وقامت بمراقبة أداء هذة المجموعة أثناء تأدية العمل فوجدوا الأتى :- 

أولا" قيام هؤلاء المهندسين بأداء العمل بأقتدار

ثانيا" حل أى مشاكل لدى أى مقاول أو شركة بصورة صحيحة دون أنتظار مردود لأنة يؤدى عملة

ثالثا" ضمان تطبيق المواصفات الفنية التى تمثل العلاقة بين المقاول و المهندس المشرف وأعتذر عن ذكر أسم هذة الهيئة حتى لا يكون أعلان لها ولكنها موجودة فعلا" 

محمود حازم عياد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا على التوضيح و الإستفادة


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (14 نوفمبر 2007)

تشرفت بك أخى سنان
و أدعو الله العزيز الحكيم العلى القدير أن ينصر بلدك وسائر بلاد المسلمين على أعداء الامة
أعود إلى سؤال الاخ أبو صالح وهو شرح واضح لموضوع رسالتك الذى يبدو من اسمه أنه موضوع قيمImplementation of Computer Programming in Improving Site Management in Engineering Projects
ونأمل أن ترفق رسالتك فى المنتدى للإفادة والمناقشة
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم سنان

لقد طال الانتظار .. ونحن في شوق للنهل من علمكم وخبرتكم .. ارجوا ان يكون المانع خير
مع العم اننا مقدرين انشغالكم .. ونسأل الله لكم ولنا العون


----------



## الزعيم2000 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

> لقد طال الانتظار .. ونحن في شوق للنهل من علمكم وخبرتكم .. ارجوا ان يكون المانع خير
> مع العم اننا مقدرين انشغالكم .. ونسأل الله لكم ولنا العون
> رد باقتباس



وينك أستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

أضم صوتى الى أخوانى فى السؤال عنك أستاذنا الفاضل ولا تكون مثل محمود حازم الذى أنقطع هو الآخر 0000 ولكنى سأكمل المناقشات بعد أنهاء ترتيب وأضافة مواضيع مكتبة أدارة المشاريع والتى تشرفت بالأشراف عليها مع زميلى المجتهد جدا" نهر النييل
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

أستكمالا" لموضوع التزام شركات المقاولات بالجودة يمكننا أدراج النقاط الآتية العامة والتى تعبر عن مشاكل تحقيق الجودة فى قطاع المقاولات منها سبق ذكرة ولكن للتسلسل المنطقى سنذكرها فى السياق والأسباب فى نقاط هى :- 

1- الألتزام بأرخص الأسعار فى التعاقدات مما يؤثر على المواصفات
2- دخول مقاوليين غير أكفاء الى مهنة المقاولات 
3- عدم الأهتمام بمرحلة ما قبل التنفيذ 
4- عدم تقييم المقاولين بصورة صحيحة 
5- تأخر أتخاذ القرار 
6- صعوبة الحصول على المعلومات
7- عدم تحديد المسئوليات 
8- تفاوت درجة كفاءة الفريق المنفذ 
9- صعوبة الحصول على المواد المناسبة كما" و كيفا"
10- عدم توافر المعدات كما" و كيفا" 
11- بيع الأعمال من القاول الرئيسى الى الفرعى
12- أمتداد فترات التنفيذ 
هذة نقاط عامة تشمل معظم ما يواجة قطاع المقاولات من مشكلات تؤدى الى عدم الألتزام بالمواصفات وقلة جودة المنتج النهائى والذى يمثل خسارة للطرفين سواءا" المالك للمشروع أو المقاول لأن هناك بنود تظهر عيوبها قبل التسليم الأبتدائى ويطلب من المقاول تداركها مما يزيد من تطلفة البند على المقاول وكذلك تأتى خسارة المالك فى تأخر الأستفادة من المشروع لفترات قد تطول الى سنين 

أرجو أل أكون أطلت عليكم ولكن الموضوع هام جدا" ومادة خصبة للنقاش أرجو أن نستكملها وبعدها نقترح الحلول العملية من واقع الخبرات المتنوعة فى الملتقى الرائع ( ملتقى المهندسين العرب )

محمود حازم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء لقد طال الانتظار .. وعسى المانع خير .. عموما نشكر المهندس سنان شكرا جزيلا على اتاحته هذه الفرصه الطيبه وندعوه ان يستكمل ردوده حين تحين الفرصه المناسبه ..

والان ان شاء الله نستعد للمقابله القادمه ومع مبدع جديد


----------

